# Licenciados Toro Cigar Review - My default cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I jumped that cigar bandwagon in the late 1990s and never got off. Since then this has been my default cigar. I have smoked over a hundred of them...

Read the full review here: Licenciados Toro Cigar Review - My default cigar


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting that you brought this cigar up. I remember smoking this in the early 90's and enjoying them quite a bit. It's been years since I have had one and probably need to revisit them again. I always liked the characteristic salty taste upon lighting them up and then how they mellowed down into a very enjoyable smoke.


----------

